# Hurray



## Victoria (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi Just thought I would share with you all, after hours of frustration and quite a few choice words I have finally managed to get an avatar on my profile!! I've decided I'm not cut out for technology lol 
Vicki


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Thanks for that. High five!

You're not alone.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

looks good


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

congratulations  Nice avatar


----------



## Victoria (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks all lol x


----------

